# Hackamore for an Arab



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

My Arab hates every bit I have stuck in his mouth. he throws his head every which way. Started using bitless bridle because I had one on hand. Not fully HAPPY with response with the bitless bridle, but has been working. Been really thinking about using a hackamore. Is there anything special in a Hackamore that you're HAPPY with? I just checked on Stateline. There's 100+ Hacks on their site. I just don't know if any will fit the Arab. He has the long skinny nose, and his diameter is much smaller. Any suggestions buying one? Fall riding season is close, and I need to get him acclimated and ready to go.
Thanks for any input!
Terry


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'd be reluctant to offer suggestions on brands but would encourage you to make sure you know how to ensure they fit correctly and try them out in a small enough area that if you do encounter problems, you and your horse won't be injured.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Many brands of hacks come in an Arab or cob size. 

Please listen to what wr said.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What kind of bit-less? I&#8217;ve used a cross under on both my donkeys and it worked fine.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

An English hackamore has an adjustable noseband and fit my 13.2 pony.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

TerryR said:


> My Arab hates every bit I have stuck in his mouth. he throws his head every which way. Started using bitless bridle because I had one on hand. Not fully HAPPY with response with the bitless bridle, but has been working. Been really thinking about using a hackamore. Is there anything special in a Hackamore that you're HAPPY with? I just checked on Stateline. There's 100+ Hacks on their site. I just don't know if any will fit the Arab. He has the long skinny nose, and his diameter is much smaller. Any suggestions buying one? Fall riding season is close, and I need to get him acclimated and ready to go.
> Thanks for any input!
> Terry


Is there a chance his wolf teeth are still intact? If so, a bit may hit them and cause discomfort. Before you spend money on a Hackamore, which I personally like using if possible, make sure your vet has a good, long look inside your horses mouth to make sure there isn't an issue there That is always my go to response when a horse has a bit issue with all bits, it may be a mouth sore, long tooth, or wolf teeth that are the problem.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Is there a chance his wolf teeth are still intact? If so, a bit may hit them and cause discomfort. Before you spend money on a Hackamore, which I personally like using if possible, make sure your vet has a good, long look inside your horses mouth to make sure there isn't an issue there That is always my go to response when a horse has a bit issue with all bits, it may be a mouth sore, long tooth, or wolf teeth that are the problem.[/QUOTE
> I need to check. Can I just thumb in the side of mouth and feel them?
> My pony Sassy when she was sick last year and the vet knocked her out showed me her wolf's and said they needed removed. I had a birds eye view while she was sleeping.
> I'm sure my Arab won't be so easy.
> Also, I got my Arab Cricket 3 yrs ago. He had his teeth floated right before he was brought up from Kentucky to Illinois. Would they just float over the WOLF's or remove. He is 20 now. I don't know how it's done when floating, if he has the wolf teeth still. I do have the vets paperwork showing the floating only, no wolf removal.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Maura said:


> What kind of bit-less? Iâve used a cross under on both my donkeys and it worked fine.


Basicly I believe it is a sidepull bridle. The guy I bought it from told me it is a bitless bridle. My horse did just fine but I was just thinking trail riding I will have a little more control if needed. I do know you can't be heavy on the reins with the way they work.
I was thinking of the Reinsman S hackamore. But don't know for sure.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Many brands of hacks come in an Arab or cob size.
> 
> Please listen to what wr said.


Thanks IP I did not see these advertised Arab or cob. I just know a QH size would be WAY to big!
And if I find one I will pcractice in the arena.
Thanks!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

wr said:


> I'd be reluctant to offer suggestions on brands but would encourage you to make sure you know how to ensure they fit correctly and try them out in a small enough area that if you do encounter problems, you and your horse won't be injured.


Thanks. I have seen the horses skull on a website. I have seen the nose structure. Now I do know it has to be placed well above or I'll break his nose.
When they say 5" or 6" cheek is that the width across? Some even say 7" cheek.
I want to buy the correct one the first time!
thanks Terry


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> Thanks. I have seen the horses skull on a website. I have seen the nose structure. Now I do know it has to be placed well above or I'll break his nose.
> When they say 5" or 6" cheek is that the width across? Some even say 7" cheek.
> I want to buy the correct one the first time!
> thanks Terry


Your Little S hackamore was a good choice, but I don't care for the thin rope noseband. This Little S (I think it's a Sharon Camarillo) has a leather adjustable noseband that says it will go from colt to warmblood. I'm a bit skeptical but it's a place to start. 

http://www.reinsman.com/shop/bits-sharon-camarillo-2/little-s-hackamore-adjustable-buckle/


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

That head-throwing is kind of a common Arab tick. Any excuse, including your hands being too heavy. 

I'd try a plain rawhide bosal wrapped in deerskin, (adjust your mecate so it fits his nose) or go back to a snaffle and see what sort of terrors he could invent from that. The curb strap/chain on some of those hackamores can cause head tossing too. They can really squeeze and pinch. He really needs to learn to accept a bit and pay attention. Have you tried groundwork with an elastic bitting rig? 

Just so you are sure he isn't having any pain - teeth? Back?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alder brought up a good point, he could be in pain. If he has a low palate the port of any curb bit or the point of a regular snaffle could be hitting him when the bit is engaged. I've found that many horses really like a french link snaffle. It doesn't cause the "nut cracker" effect of a regular snaffle.

I don't recommend a bosal, I've seen way too many seriously skinned up horses unless you really know how to fit and use one. I do like a sidepull tho.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Alder brought up a good point, he could be in pain. If he has a low palate the port of any curb bit or the point of a regular snaffle could be hitting him when the bit is engaged. I've found that many horses really like a french link snaffle. It doesn't cause the "nut cracker" effect of a regular snaffle.
> 
> I don't recommend a bosal, I've seen way too many seriously skinned up horses unless you really know how to fit and use one. I do like a sidepull tho.


IP, 
I will try this bit. I forgot I have one somewhere????? Lol in my tack room. I forgot all about it.
Its not the exact same thing but real close. 
I'd rather try again with something I have, than to buy something else, not knowing if it'll work or not.
Thanks I'll let you know.
Terry


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> IP,
> I will try this bit. I forgot I have one somewhere????? Lol in my tack room. I forgot all about it.
> Its not the exact same thing but real close.
> I'd rather try again with something I have, than to buy something else, not knowing if it'll work or not.
> ...


Can you post a picture of it when you find it? There is a bit called a "Dr. Bristol" that is similar but it's more severe. Still might work but you'll need nice light hands.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you post a picture of it when you find it? There is a bit called a "Dr. Bristol" that is similar but it's more severe. Still might work but you'll need nice light hands.


sure will.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

IP here is the bit. When I googled French Snaffle (5) pics came up.(1) was real similar to this one I have. Its a 5" but the centers are about 5/8" diameter. Is this guy close? I did finally get a chance to get into his mouth this morning, and I don't feel WOLF teeth at all. Must have been removed when in Kentucky years back. So Wolf's are out for his problem. I'm taking everyone's feedback in. I can see Cricket getting wild with the hackamore also! Got thundestorms right now, so I will try to saddle up this weekend sometime. 
Thanks for everyone's help here.
Terry


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

What you're looking for is a French link snaffle, not a "French snaffle". A French link has two joints in the mouthpiece, your bit is just a regular snaffle with one joint. The point made earlier is that a horse with a low palate will object to a single-jointed mouthpiece poking them in te roof of the mouth. Two-jointed mouthpieces don't do that. Your bit is also a loose ring, which can be sloppy and annoying to horses, I like eggbutts or dees. 

Although, honestly, I think the root of your issue is that your horse probably hasn't learned about accepting contact from a firm, consistent, and elastic hand.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You've received a lot of good advice but when considering any jointed bit, simply warp it around your forearm and tighten with your free hand. 

You'll quickly learn if a bit pinches or not. 

It's also a good idea for any new rider to consider if their hands are heavy and while it may not seem like much, many are inclined to tug or offer resistance when a horse is head tossing.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a half Arab with a very sensitive mouth. She loved a simple rubber snaffle. It had a D ring on the side to help keep it in place and a straight bar mouthpiece. I also learned to have a steady seat and soft hands...


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry - double post


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep, Terry, what you have there is a plain snaffle. I'm partial to an eggbutt snaffle for starting out (or starting over) as long as it fits their mouth. The loose rings just give an excuse to be fidgety and can themselves catch some skin.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Alder said:


> Yep, Terry, what you have there is a plain snaffle. I'm partial to an eggbutt snaffle for starting out (or starting over) as long as it fits their mouth. The loose rings just give an excuse to be fidgety and can themselves catch some skin.


Thanks for the info! I've learned a lot here! I have ordered and should be here tomorrow lik the one I.P. pictured in her post. Myler smooth bit. Took me along time to punch the checkout button! Lol 
But, I think he's worth it! And from smartpak I can return no questions asked if I don't like it. 
I'll let you know!
Terry


----------

